# Heard Leon Brooks Hines is closing- permanently.



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Not a rumor… not making enough money to stay open. Heard they were selling everything but the water


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I read that too. I have never been but sounds like it is a state owned lake ran by a private party. The private party says it’s not economically possible to stay open due to a reduced number of visitors. The future of the lake will be up to the state now.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate they're closing. Went 2x this summer, and had a blast. 

Fuel prices definitely did not help them at all. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Best public freshwater lake within (moderately short) driving distance.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sad day. Have some great memories there with my boys.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

What!!! That's my go to spot when the river is trashed. Is the state not going to keep the lake open?


----------



## KnottyBass (Nov 26, 2013)

I've fished there alot over the past few years.
Must of been around the end of march one year and the wind was just terrible and I was hugging the bank in a jon boat trying not to get blown away.
As I'm being blown down the bank I got blown over the biggest bass on bed that'd I'd ever seen in person. I've caught a few in that 5lb range off beds before and I have a bass that went 13.6 mounted and this girl looked larger than that sitting on her bed, the wind was pushing me around so bad tho I couldn't get situated to even try to catch her. I think about that fish every year around that time now 😅


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

i believe the current owners have only been running the lake and store for a few years. I quit going because the lake management changed and the fishing changed with it. Some species got better but the big bluegills are not there like they used to be. I hope the lake re-opens with new caretakers. I can't imagine the state would not make it available to fishermen. It is a gem.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Frank Jackson stays open and it couldn't be profitable because hardly no one fishes there. Maybe they will keep Hinds open.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, with the States Of Biden feeling the crunch of everything going up, not too shocked. It is a great place and either someone will get involved again or maybe the state just open it up and let game wardens keep a close eye on it....Wonder how many folks will just go around the gate when it closes??????


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sale started at 6am this morning. Looks like they sold everything including the minnow tanks and Jon boats


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Got this in an email yesterday. Maybe one of y'all should step up and apply for the manager position.

Escambia County Public Fishing Lake Temporarily Closes | Outdoor Alabama


----------

